# Navionic Hotmaps Explorer DVD



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I have recently seen this software on sale, and I was wondering about the quality of the maps for the central Ohio lakes (Hoover, Alum, Griggs, etc). I don't want to buy it if it doesn't give any better contouring than the free maps that you can get off the ODN website. Let me know if you have any experience with this software. Thanks...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have it and love it. I compared the ODNR map of Hoover to the map on Hot Maps and there is a huge difference. It is the same maps you get if you use the Navionics Hot maps chip in your GPS. You can also download the waypoints and routes from you GPS and they plot on your computer. Very cool. Then you can superimpose Google earth over your lake map showing contures and your way points. You are eligible for one free high definition lake map. Alum is one of them. I do not fish any of the lakes they do in high def so I have not seen one. Others tell me they are great.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The Alum HD map is sweet! As far as griggs and oshay, the maps do not show anything you don't already know. The Hoover map is better than the ones on the web for sure. Any lake that is an HD lake is sweet. 1 ft contours.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Great feedback, thanks guys looks like I'm going to pick it up. Now I just need to buy a GPS unit and I'll be set.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

cmalinowski,
I've got a new in box copy, NavionicsHotMaps Explorer DVD. Box opened, but DVD never installed or activated. It has 10,000 lakes, but not Erie ! $5.00 to cover postage and it's yours. If interested, send me a PM to exchange address info.

GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh Yeah - That would have saved me about $7, but I stopped off down at BPS on Saturday and picked it up. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Your welcome, and hope it does all you want.
My DVD has been spoken for.

GR


----------

